# 08' stoney bud outdoor grow, almost.



## ktownlegend (Feb 18, 2008)

It's been awhile, for those that missed me, here we go again.   those that don't welcome, and enjoy. take what u can and leave ur two cents if ya like.

No, pictures yet.(been smoking alot lately, and working alot) So far i have card board inside a country crock butter bowl seperating the soil in to 5 pie shaped pieces of dirt. I put 1 stoney bud seed per section, then placed under a 100w bulb, and throughly saturated. 

Now that was ruffly 6 days ago, the 4th day i have one break soil, then another yesterday. Now i have one already started in her LST at a young age. the other hasn't shot up that far yet.  as for the other 3 MIA at this moment. Started them off in Happy Frog this time instead of Oceanic Forest. but thats kinda cuz all that soil is completely frozen in the pots on my front porch which just so happens to be sealed off.  have a sandwich bag style bag but much larger over the top of the bowl with a piece of an arrow shaft to prop the bag up. doing great. nice lush green color already, and the one is at least 4 inches in height and bigger than a toothpick in stem diameter after a full 48 hours.


Things are looking good, i'll get pics soon.

Fire it up kt


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

hey KT. never seen ya around here so i thought i would welcome you back or welcome you to MP! and i like the idea of using cardboard in one big container to seperate area's for sprouts Clever!  anyways man hope to see some pics soon!  

peace GG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tell ya what mang these damn Stoneybud beans sure do make it around.  :hubba:  Everything sounds great. Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going. Good luck on the grow and we'll be following. :aok: *


----------



## Melissa (Feb 19, 2008)

hello welcome back :bong2:

look forward to seeing pics and them babies grow :tokie:


----------



## ktownlegend (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks to all, its good to be back in season again. can't seem to locate my camera at the moment, brother could have it(not to sure) but either way..... 

I now have 3 up and coming ladies hopefully. with some beautiful LST already, not to mention their already sprouting there second and third sets of leafs. As well as having a very strong stem. Still only got them under the 100watt bulb for now. I have a buddy of mine willing to loan me his 600 watt M/H bulb with the ballast and everything. Besides there only gonna need that for maybe a month indoors then out they go. Gonna mix it up this year a little though, go try another little guerilla grow on some private land. as well as the the greenhouse again. definitly need a bigger yield.

9 days after sprouting things are looking promising for 2 the 3 just showed herself yesterday morning. already gave them a light misting at night of organocide to make sure theres no bugs, molds or any other problem like that.
In an estimation I'd say there ruffly 6 inches tall with stems thicker that a toothpick, bout the size of a cuetip.

Thanks for the MOJO.

wheres everybody else? mutt, mom, ab? its been awhile boys and girls what did i miss?

Fire it up

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Feb 28, 2008)

things are goind great i got them growing horizontally for a good 3 inches already. taking to LST great and there sprouting their 4th set of leaves speaking of which i was wondering cuz i forgot and im baked and don't feel like looking for it.......Isn't this a Indica strain? because its has very rigid wide leaves short in length.  i promise i'll get pictures up as soon as i can .......ostpicsworthless:

so if somebody BBP or Mutt, TBG any of u vet with a past journal or thread showing this strain growing from start to finish if u could post me the link it would be greatly appreciated to have something to compare my grow too.


questions, comments, thoughts, or opinions always welcome

Fire it up
KT


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2008)

Yo KTlegend, Lookin forward to the greenhouse again this year.  Last year for bagseed it was fantastic.  So what goodies you got in the storage cab for this year? (ferts). Last year you were talking about tryin some new stuff...can ya give us a break down bro what your plans are?
Well man good green mojo for your SB  grow. 
Very happy to see ya back on the radar again got worried about ya bro. :48:
As far as the SB...unfort. gifted a few and others were male  So no SB start to fin. But got some ADxGodBud havin there way with each other as we speak  The male is a lil eager so to speak LOL but the female ain't complainin. :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 29, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Sounds like everything is coming right along. Get some pics up when you get the chance.   Here is a link to our first Stoneybud grow. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14899*


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 1, 2008)

well, good news and bad, i broke that light  good news i bought 2 more fixtures and 3 more lights  

so far I have 3 up and coming gorgous ladies. 2 doing very well, tall  4th set of leaves showing 3-5 fingers, hard to tell just yet still small, sprouting the 5th decided to cover the 3 inch horizontal section of the stem to give more roots as well as hopefully if goes as planned a second shoot should pop up from where the bend roots on both the tall ones. the most recent one to break soil is still not doing as good as the other two, its getting greener but then again it hasn't had suffecient light for the last 36 hours, that shouldn't shock them too much there still young.  but as for the setup  i got a country crock butter bowl seperated into 5 pie shaped pieces of dirt with cardboard, 3 outta 5 broke soil. i have 2 clip on table lamps with 23 watt full spectrum CFL's and a 40 watt cool white in a lamp.  totaling 5600 lumens with in 12 inches of the tops. so at this point square footage isn't that important yet. but then again only need them under artifical light for maybe another 6-8 weeks tops, im gonna have these babies flowering double the amount of time i had to do it in last year.  which is freakin awesome might i add. but yea they'll be kept indoors until weather is suitable for outdoors, there in greenhouse already, so they'll adapt nicely im just gonna have to make this years GH more air tight i think, as for nutes, im gonna try some new guano mixes along with a new rapid grow formula from humbolt county. it'll be well documented, but nothings started along those lines yet.

camera's at the uncles house i just found out, have pics sometime this weekend.

Fire it up
KT

also gonna attempt a little guerilla grow this year too
got a few spots picked out and some other seeds i'll be starting here soon. just some bag seeds though. but then again i've grown amazing things from bags so....it'll be a surprise.


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 3, 2008)

well heres the pics

from the left 

the setup from above/girls in the greenhouse
Mary in GH
Jane in GH
Mary naked
Jane naked
setup from a lil closer above/two naked girls

there kinda bright in color but then again their nuteless so far tuesday they get there first nutes wanted to give them a set period of time to establish roots then accept transplant. im thinking gonna start off with some FF products on Mary just to have a control plant so to speak then go with the Humbolt county on Jane to see what kinda difference they'll make pertaing to this paticular strain.  If you other SB growers could fill me in on what your using to aid in comparsion that would be great also.

Needless to say im sure the bright color is lack of N so that will be taken care of and as for now their doing great, killed the late sprout just cuz it wasn't taking off after 5 days. so in turn i'll be planting 6 more seeds

2 infamous Pinnconning Paralyzer
2 Afgan x C99
2 bagseed known as "Rachel"
(the redish-purple lady from last season)



questions,comments, opinions always welcome

Fire it up
KT


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 3, 2008)

good luck on the grows, man. :aok:


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck, early start eh? ill be watching, good luck again mate


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks, i don't know if i'll be needing luck on these two, but definitly in other areas.  so far so good nothing much to update at the moment, tomorrows the first nute feeding so there will be more info. tomorrow.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking great man, good to see you back around, missed the "Fire it up" tag


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 4, 2008)

if theres anything i do every day its fire it up, from morning till night everyday of my life, i roll up 20-30 dubies at a time to save from doing it everyday. Not to mention what else i do for a living, smoking is my lifestyle as well as a medicine, stress reliever, and an all around good in my life. Im sure many on here can agree when i say some of the best things i've ever experienced were merely cuz i was in the right place at the right time smoking or wanting to smoke. so its natural for me to literal say fire it up, just becuz i hear it from everyone cuz im the guy with the best smoke, so when we're all comparing smokes of course im the guy that heres that tag, on here im not so sure i got any where near the best smoke so, thats my way of saying smoke one cuz i wish i could possible have better. i get deep into things sometimes mentally. lmfao


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 7, 2008)

well didn't feed them as planned tuesday, instead it was started today, i have a full 5 sets of leaves and another forming, the last 3 sets are stacked within a half inch on both plants. I'm gonna do these two on Pro Blend Grow and Pro blend Liquid karma in combination. Then when other ones sprout and what not i'll be using OMRI alaskan fish ferts. and the others will be humbolt county. i put some new pics up in a fews day or so cuz theres not really anything special to look at.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 11, 2008)

well time for an update, heavily juiced the little ladies, showing some signs of stress along with a alkalide ph in Mary and a neutral ph in Jane as you can see not to mention the two completely different looks of these plants. as for the N,P,K well you can clearly see in the picture surplus of N, sufficent P and K. took the greenhouse style baggies off for a 4 days now trying to let some moisture dry up, the CFL's don't throw off enough heat to really evaporate water, and at such a young age there not drinking really fast yet,(could need more light) but from how close the nodes are according to my hydro shop guy that means that there is sufficent lighting. so i guess only time will tell.(unless i get another light anyway)

mary is the wide leafed lady where as jane looks more like a hybrid.
in the empty bowl I have :

2 pinny paralyzer
2 afgahnXc99
1 new bag seed
1 Rachel(the red head from last season)

those were planted yesterday so should see sprouts by the end of the week, although this time i didn't toss them in the freezer before planting and instead of using normal water i used the pre-mixed nute solution of liquid karma and pro grow from Pro Blend. hopefully thats not to strong for them to take off in. the nutes compared to Oceanic forrest are actually weaker in overall strength but then again those nutes have to be absorbed from the soil instead of being directly in the water source. so we'll see how it affects the kids.

I also added just a couple drops of PH down onto the soil near the edge of the pot to let it slowly mix and absorb into the moisture already there as well as the soil to hopefull bring the ph down, because if i were to to mix it in with water and water the kids like recommended they would be over watered. so wish me luck that it does the trick.

questions, comments, advice always welcome.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 13, 2008)

Everything is looking good so far. Heres to a great gro buddy. Take it easy brotha!


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 14, 2008)

well there alot bigger, and giving off a faint smell. also showing leaves and small pistils good thing i went and bought a timer finally. my young ladies weren't getting enough light. i also have 2 new additions to my little box. looks like Rachel and either a bagseed or one of the afgahnXc99. i also upgraded from cardboard box to a 2x2 built wood frame that is 26inches tall 22 deep and 17 wide. wrapped with panda paper. jane has finally caught up to mary. her leaves are now as wide as mary's and there stacking nodes close. formed there first set of sun leaves. get pics up soon along with more info.

Fire it up 
KT


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like things are going pretty good for ya. I wish you the best of luck with those "hopefully" ladies. Make sure to keep us posted my friend. I will be pulling up a chair and sparking one up for this. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2008)

Yo Kt...your gonna like the afghanxc99 cross :hubba: 
Got a mom of that beast....yummie man yumieee!!!! :aok: 
Lookin good. The SB is a lil sensitive, but the Affie x'd C99 is a toughie and very easy to clone  my pheno leaned more towrds sat but still had early finishin time.
Following along mang. Lookin good.


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 14, 2008)

the sb is a hybrid right?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2008)

yep WWxNB or vice versa...can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 14, 2008)

TBG what is the SB  hybrid mainly indica, or hybrid mainly sative if a hybrid at all


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 20, 2008)

well heres an update:

so far so good, Mary and jane are doing fantastic, as you can see from there accidental induced flowering and re-veg, that all the nodes are producing  more sets of nodes. 

the other 2 are as follows, AfganhXc99 and Rachel(which has been switch in names to Jackie)

steady watering them with the Botanicals Pro Blend Pro grow and Liquid Karma.  need to get a power strip to hold more plugs. Planning on throwing another cfl, a 40watt = 200watt of soft white /which contains mercury so it throws off that yellowish orange light. not to mention you can see a slight curl and twist here and there not to bad, but still thats a sign of excessive heat and low air circualtion. so i'll be putting in a fan and another light soon.

nothing sprouted from the Pinny Paralyzer seeds, the bagseed did but didn't look healthy so it got axed, 1 afgahnXc99 sprouted and is now named lucy. and the other new addition is a seed from last years strain known as Rachel which has had her named changed to Jackie.

Well i know my two stoney buds are females for sure already cuz of the accidental flowering.

Pics go in this order

First 2 - Mary
3rd & 4th - Jane
5th - Lucy
6th - Jackie

Questions, comments, advice always welcome

Fire it up
KT


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 20, 2008)

lookin good Ktown.

cant wait to see these WWxNB grown out.


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 21, 2008)

well i changed out my 23watt=100watt bulbs for 40watt=200watt yesterday. still had a problem though, got them home, put one in and it worked just fine, pulled the other out to put it in and could hear a rattle inside the bulb. needless to say it didn't work, so i now have 1 23w=100w and 1 40w=200w bulbs. the Stoney buds are doing great the other 2 are coming along slowly.just added a fan in there to blow on them girls some, to strengthen up the the stalks and stems just moving them around they were bobbing around pretty good, telling me that they are healthy and growing good but not developing stalks and stems hard and stiff enough to with hold the weight of buds. thats all for now

Fire it up
KT


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking pretty good there ktown. I cant wait to see those babies in a few more weeks. They are going to be beauties. Keep us posted my friend. Take care.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2008)

*It's a cross of a Nirvana White Widow male x Peak Seeds Northernberry female. It's Indica dominant.  *


			
				ktownlegend said:
			
		

> TBG what is the SB hybrid mainly indica, or hybrid mainly sative if a hybrid at all


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 31, 2008)

well its been a little while, been pretty busy switching things over in the setup. as well as with work and everything else.

well this pics show close ups of mary and janes nodes that are now forming into branches of there own over 3 inches long. the other little ones are now bigger, Jackie is doing good so is the AfxC99 named lucy

the tall skinny one in the bowl just got transplanted yesterday along with 2 others i planted.  

also includes pics of the new setup with 5 6500k spectrum bulbs 4 23watt=100watt cfls and 1 40watt=200watt. along with the nutes and fan. temps raised drastically when i added 3 more bulbs requiring the fan Jane is showing some nute burn on a couple leafs but not alot and theres a spot or two on Mary.

but all those pics of the plants are over two weeks old. i'll be posting another reply after this one with pics from today. 

questions, comments and advice always welcome

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay now heres the present time update. these pics are from o about 30 minutes ago.  Mary and Jane are in the back getting bushy from all the nodes growing into branches 3 inches long or more, right in front of them from left to right is a bagseed from some killer popcorn nugs i just got named Sky, then the AfxC99-Lucy followed buy Jackie. the other 2 little ones are a bagseed from the same nugs as Sky and the other is suppose to be from some Purple Afgahn. 

all in all there doing good and im running outta space fast, its still in the high 30's low 40's outside so i gotta wait to put them outside for another month i'd bet. 

as always questions, comments, and advice always welcome.
enjoy for those following along

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 2, 2008)

well heres some more pics, this is pics of mary's roots, and the nodes that have spawned into 3 inch branches. as well as a side shot that makes her look sexy if i must say so. i cut back on nutes on Jane cuz one leaf has started to show more nute burn and droop down and what not, so shes getting limited on her drugs now, and the problem leaf has been removed.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## smokybear (Apr 2, 2008)

Looking good ktown. Keep up the good work. The new setup looks a lot better. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 6, 2008)

New pics soon. but yesterday night i happen to want to look at my girls and check them out. and they were all hanging bad. i forgot to water them. they sat for 3 days. becuz of there size they require getting watered every 2 days. the smaller ones every 3-4 days. starting to get warm finally still not warm enough to put them outside. i want to do some micro style grow in there and bloom a couple just to see what they'll produce on that small of a scale.

other than that not a hole lot.

questions, comments, advice always welcome

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 11, 2008)

well not a lot exciting today. cut a clone yesterday of the stoney bud. already turned and starting to root. they're all looking good althought im positive that the small container size is hindering growth. theres roots 2 foot long coiled up in the bottom container of both Mary and Jane. so i know a bigger container would probly cause one heck of a growth spurt, which i don't want cuz space is limited. although the clone will be the test for the micro grow. well other than that not a hole lot like i said.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## Dewayne (Apr 11, 2008)

lookin good man, good luck on the grow!


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 14, 2008)

well heres some pics from about a week ago and some from last night right before the lights went out.  still hitting them with the liquid karma and pro grow mix, and they're loving it. im running outta room again except this time its width the 2 stoney buds are gonna look like pine trees with the way the arms have grown off them. the others are doing alright. the ones streching out and all the others have been staying tightly noded.

enjoy

Fire it up
KT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2008)

*Looking great KTL. :aok: *


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 16, 2008)

well i got a new location to move my Stoney buds and the afxc99 so i don't have to put them outside  WOOO WHOOO thank god. that means a guarrented  good grow. thats all have a bad day, broke up with my ole lady yesterday/this morning and had like 4 screw ups between fedex and UPS

so im irritated, upset, tired, stressed, hurt, and thats not including the muscle tension, neck and back pain, along with the constant deterioration of cartilage in various parts of my body.   

SOME ONE DO SOMETHING  IM HAVING A BAD DAY, jokes, comments, small talk anything, will be greatly appreciated thanks MP Family.

KT


----------



## FATBOY (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry to hear about your girl how old are the oldest in your garden? are you planning on using a 400 watt metal halide?


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 17, 2008)

Mary is 65 days old and Jane is 63 days old, both stoney bud. no im gonna use CFL's and Floros start to finish.


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 18, 2008)

well, got an update, moving Mary and Jane to the new location, at the new location i have 2 recently purchased 48inch Floro tube lights with 65k spectrum bulbs throwing off 3080 lumens each, so i have 12,320 lumens right now in a figure to be ruffly a 7 sq.ft. space in a closet. planning on putting in another set of the 48" floros, as well as 4 40watt CFL's each = 200watts also in 65k spectrum. so i'll get to grow them indoors start to finish final so that means   :woohoo:  :yay: :clap: :bongin: :bong: :clap: :dancing: :headbang2: :48: 


and :welcome: to those following along Mary and Jane will be getting there own journal now, i haven't decided to do just another journal or and indoor grow section journal.  Whats your guys opinion?

well get back to me, o and i'll be putting new pics up when i move them to the new local, they will also be getting transplanted into 3 or 5 gal containers with happy frog and im thinking some clay balls this time to hold moisture better.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## smokybear (Apr 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan. I would love to see some pics. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Tater (Apr 19, 2008)

3 words my friend.

Sexy... sexy... sexy...

Keep up the good work and good luck I'm rooting for ya!

Ha get it rooting lol I'm a loser....


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 20, 2008)

looking very good keep it up and happy growing


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 20, 2008)

pics later today i believe just as long as i can find my camera.................which i can't find right now but will soon hopefully

Happy 4/20 everyone


----------



## ktownlegend (May 7, 2008)

well boys and girls been quite busy, behind on all kinds of stuff including this, got the pictures taken and o my what a difference you guys are gonna like the new ones, other than the fact that there ten times bigger they look so pretty and the stoney buds Mary and Jane are in the 6 day of flower already starting to stink hitting them with the pro grow bloom and humbolt county purple max so far, gonna take one of the clones down to my buddies house to run and experiment of fox farm next to botanical to see which is better
back to work though

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (May 9, 2008)

horrible news,  Mary is a DUDE!. and Jane looks a lil of both, im not getting how this is possible though, i flowered them once and they were females. either way i still got 4 or 5 going and bout to start some WW along with a couple others. wish me luck

Fire it up
KT


----------



## FLA Funk (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Mary, I know it sucks to watch them get big and beautiful and then have to whack it. Did they get stressed out or something? Anyways, best of luck with all your grows. I'll be watchin.


----------



## ktownlegend (May 14, 2008)

well its been along while, so busy its crazy. well jane is still jane and forming nice budsites every where, i also put 2 more in there from the space left by Mary. still no pics, I KNOW ITS WORTHLESS WITHOUT THE PICS.

but i've also germed 30 more seeds and have 2 more 12-14 inches tall.

all different strains  


well gotta run i'll get  back to you guys tomorrow with some actual detail bout the grow for those following along. for the the rest just wait for the pics.

im giving the botanicals grow nutes a 4 outta 5 in my opinion i've seen better with FF stuff but there definitly number 2.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2008)

*Hey KTL whats up. Are these Stoneybuds you are talking about? We've grown over 40 of these ladies and not one hermie. Do you have any pics? You say you flowered them once? What did you do sex them and put them back into the veg stage? *


			
				ktownlegend said:
			
		

> horrible news, Mary is a DUDE!. and Jane looks a lil of both, im not getting how this is possible though, i flowered them once and they were females. either way i still got 4 or 5 going and bout to start some WW along with a couple others. wish me luck
> 
> Fire it up
> KT


----------



## hachiroku (May 16, 2008)

never saw any pictures?! 

good luck on em dude though. we need ladies in the house!


----------



## ktownlegend (Jun 4, 2008)

well ppl hows everyone been, i've been quite busy as of late. working constantly. One of the stoney buds was a male, the other a female, imagine that. but out of the other 3 i had besides them only 2 wer female. the stoney is flowering along with............i forget what the hell it is off the top of my head. just picked up a 150 watt HPS to add in with the eight 48 inch floros. and another HPS next week. bout to transplant that one into a 7-10 gallon pot. using a combination of botanicals, Pro Bloom, Liquid karma with a dry fert that is 5-47-17, and 5ml's of purple max. they look amazing. as far as pics, can really do it right now nor have i been able to, got a few more bills now so i can only hop on the computer when a friend lets me. 

i also got o i'd say like 12- 15 more vegging. some topped others just pinched. and one vegging that is a re-veg its bout 16 inches tall. there getting botanicals Pro grow, Liquid karma, and OMRI alaskan fish ferilizer.

there all looking great too. my white widows never took. but o well. my buddy down the roads got some shiskaberry, .............damn im baked i can't remember right now,(jsut cuz i want to, i can't) i hate that.

till next time

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Jun 16, 2008)

well my pc is still outta commission and the stoney bud is looking delicious the hybrid next to it is taking forever to do something. theres pistils every where at the tops and bud sites and nodes. good long health pistils and lots for the size of the pre-mature buds that are forming. but is been the same way for every bit of 2 weeks pretty much. No signs of yellowing, no signs of fungis or mold, no signs of over watering. this is the same plant as the one cottonmouth is talking about.where its at light leaks wouldn't matter the only light in the room is the lights for the plants other than its sealed up.

i think its just a lil case of late blooming syndrome after all it is a random unknown strain. that and some serious impatience especially with the stoney bud merely a month away from being done and the hybrid closer to 2 or 3

ah, life

Fire it up

KT


----------



## stoner (Jun 16, 2008)

those plants are looking good, keep up the good work


----------



## ktownlegend (Jun 16, 2008)

bro i haven't put up pics of these plants since they were young, both of them are over 4 foot tall and have stalks bigger than a lighter in width at the base.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jun 23, 2008)

stoney bud is 3-4 weeks away, the hybrid is 2-3 months its the craziest looking plant i've seen yet all the tops have sprout stems all around the top with pistils at the tops, in the middle and at the bottom and the at the nodes 

so when the buds start to start to swell and stack up there all gonna grow together and make colas bigger than pop bottles.

im excitied. still no internet so no pics  SORRY

hopefull i can get some up around harvest.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Jun 28, 2008)

8 days till harvest on the Stoney bud the other is 4 foot tall at least but has at least another good month too go. started 7 more. sexing them got one female for sure. I also meet a guy from canada and will be having some seeds purchased directly over the counter. quite nice i must say. still trying to figure out how to get pics up here. i got some from start to finish. 

till next time.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 5, 2008)

well not 8 days, today makes seven and i'd say its gotta a good 3-5 still, all the trichromes are cloudy only some amber here and there, no where near enough. the four and a half footer now is stacking buds on fast, got 3 others in there going also, 1 female for sure and the other 2 haven't showed sex yet. i also have 5 outside. I just recently got some Northern lights Haze crossed with Shiskaberry from a good friends harvest. but my buddy from canada is bringing me back 80 seeds for only 100 us dollars. there 20 packs for 25 its a retail store only though located outside of quebec. thats why there so cheap. im getting 4 strains myself purely indicas, or dominantly indica hybrids. Including Early Pearl, Northern Widow,and 2 others i told him to suprise me, not to mention hes getting 4 packs of 20 as well so we're gonna do some trading and end up with 8 different strains each. the setup has been altered a few times now, had things go south with my safe house. dude got behind on his bills. so everythings back in the closet. under two 40watt Cfl's = 200watts each, and two 75watt cfls = 500watts each.

still using the botanicals pro grow, pro bloom, and liquid karma, along with the humbolt county line of purple max, gravity hardner, only used the bush master once too.  internets still out at my house though just gonna have to ask my buddy here if its alright to load some pics up one day. you old timers will be proud when i put my pics up and all you newbies should start asking questions. i got some perfect natural LST going as well as a prime example of top, pinching, fimming in the shape of a 4 and a half foot double topped christmas tree.  till next time.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 7, 2008)

good new GOT MY INTERNET BACK ON just gotta have a pc tech give it a wipe down and a good cleaning, along with a restore and an update. then i 'll be able to fill you guys in with all the eye candy. from young to grown. 

Fire it up
KT


cut down in 72 hours


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 10, 2008)

well the internet is back up still got a problem with the pc and my camera isn't here at the moment not to mention does any one know what kind of usb cord i need to get pictures of a Nextel i850  so that way i can hook you guys up with all the pics, that and shes been  harvested. 3 ounces total dry weight  ruffly.  the top cola wet weighed 44.6 grams. and was from my elbow to my figure tips long. it was also wider than a pack of cigarettes.

but im off and running i'll be back here later to catch up with all the family.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 10, 2008)

:aok:


right on man....cant wait to see em.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

so anybody know what kind of USB cord it takes to go from a  nextel i850 to the computer so that way i can get these pics off my phone for your viewing pleasures.  heres a few when they where just starting off.  

also a very nice close up on the top cola when it just started.

enjoy  and if anyone can get back to with what kind of cord i need for my phone let me know asap  thanx  family.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 20, 2008)

still haven't found a cord to get the pics off my phone, taking more pics with the camera tomorrow since its my day off.

Fire it up
Kt


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 20, 2008)

for indoor use i would recommend getting a quality ph meter.....the soil test kits can be somewhat innacurrate.

looking GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 20, 2008)

well heres a bunch of new pics, still no luck with the phone, the other 3 small ones are now outside with 5 others. looking decent  had a little trouble with the light being to close and heat, but thats all taken care of now just flushed her yesterday for the first time. i can't believe how big it got you look in the pics i put before this its under 2 and a half foot tall, now is well over 4 probly closer to 5 foot. one of the biggest monsters i've grown in a closet to say the least.
you can tell they didn't like all that heat. got some fans a duct, all better. all the last pics are different tops on that monster.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jul 22, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL MAN! Thoes plants sure are looking happy. Keep it up brutha!


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 25, 2008)

so far so good, as for the outside bunch  i got 6 out of 8 are females already, haven't checked the other 2, that and im fitting to try out Wakenbakes Luca Forumla next time around, seems he's correct. That and i happened to stumble into something purely amazing. A friend from canada wants to set up and entire basement. could be interesting. Still have mine. but this opportunity could be supplying me for the next 5 years in one harvest. 

Wish me luck

Fire it up
KT

P.S. new pics tomorrow 

going to a Nonpoint concert tomorrow.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2008)

well heres some updates on whats going on. just started 24 more seeds of various kinds, from unknown to shiskaberryXblueberry and NLx Blueberry. 

my biggest girl got sick and died inside of a week, tried flushing her. thought bout transplanting. but by that time it was too late. as for outside or should i say what i have left. 

the pics are as follows
1- male been dry for a day so all the leaves are hanging down
2- biggest female i got
3-young female
4-revegged female
5-topped female
6-young female

thats all for now


Fire it up
KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 11, 2008)

well, not to much to update, everythings doing fine.  had to bend them over and tie down the big ones there almost taller than the fence. not to mention i got 24 more started inside. i've decided to finish growing the male its over 5ft tall and its got good genetics. so im gonna finish it and collect the pollen.

other than that got 6 females and there all kicking a$$.

so till new pics get taken or anything drastic happens.

Fire it up
KT


PS. any questions, comments, etc. feel free to ask or comment.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 27, 2008)

horrible news ppl,  i had either someone that doesn't like me.(highly unlikely) or my neighbor poke his head over the fence and find them. cuz all my plants were sabotaged today while i was at work.  I checked them this morning before i left cuz i got 2, (had 2) over 6ft tall that have been drying out fast. So i checked them this morning before work, all was fine and well. get home from work, go up stairs. Twisted a king size and packed the bong, then proceeded to go out back and fire it up on the picnic table. which sits directly to the right of my shed and a 15x4 gap inbetween my shed and a fence over 6ft tall. well, i happened to hit the bong and pass it to a friend then start to light the king size when i glanced over my hidden garden only to notice out of the corner of my eye that something very large wasn't standing there. instantly jump up freaking out now, heart and balls in my throat, beating a million times a second, blood boiling, head throbbing, feeling nauseas, dizzy, and on the verge of complete and utter break down as i ran back to my secluded spot i notice that my biggest girl isn't missing, but snapped in half laying on its side, along with every other plant except for the one close to a little maple tree on the left right next to the fence where as the others were closer to the shed. it looks like someone walked back there with a stick to clear that brush and snapped the stalks on all of my girls and more than once on some.  SOME ONE PLAYED PINATA WITH ALL OF MY PLANTS AND MURDERED MONTHS OF LOVE, CARE, TIME, EFFORT, MONEY, PRIDE, and most of all murdered my MEDICINE. now i don't get to harvest a pound in october/november to last 8-10 months over the next year, i just lost an extra $5000 that i use for christmas, bills, birthdays, and vacations that won't be happening now, and the others won't be as joyful. 

I feel completely devistated, words can't describe the feelings and emtions im experiencing.  I'm so mad, sad, upset, depressed, angry, shaking, etc. 

what person in the right sane and stable mind would knowing committ this crime of destroying private property, murdering numerous loved living medicinal beings.  i've had 2 very close friends die in the past couple months, i've lost my son to a miscarriage, and my heart/love with it, now i've lost my other true love/medicine.  people say look on the bright side, it could be worse, and about that time it gets worse. i try to be optimistic but find my self being dealt the bad hand over and over again.

and the only thing that runs through my head is .............

of the 6+billion people in the world why does it have to be me that gets robbed of the things i love month after month, year after year?

so this is my (crying now) very sad, depressed conclusion to this years outdoor grow, things were going great, and the harvest was going to be large for the first time life was on the up and up at the turn of the new year,  only to be drenched in gasoline and burned to the ground a few months later and flames keep burning instead of going out.

every say a pray for me, pray for a miracle, pray for my murdered Miss Mary Jane's, pray that ........................ just pray.

with that
I apologize for a horrible ending
and
thank you for all those that followed along

Fire it up ( cuz mine is all gone, and will be so for another 5-8 months)
KT


----------

